# Bibleworks 8 users?



## re4med (Sep 10, 2009)

I was wondering how many here on the PB use Bible Works 8? I have it as well as LOGOS Scholars - Gold. So chime in....


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Sep 10, 2009)

We're not all made of money....


----------



## re4med (Sep 10, 2009)

ROFL!!


----------



## Wayne (Sep 10, 2009)

Still using BW7 until the money tree sprouts.


----------



## Herald (Sep 10, 2009)

I have BW 6.0. Haven't found a compelling enough reason to drop a few hundred $$.


----------



## Herald (Sep 10, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Still using BW7 until the money tree sprouts.


You have a money tree? I have to get up each morning and glean the fields of those who harvest money. They're not leaving much behind these days.


----------



## Wannabee (Sep 10, 2009)

Herald said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > Still using BW7 until the money tree sprouts.
> ...



Seal some currency in a container and plant it in your yard. Wait about 2000 years and it'll be worth something.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm still using Bibleworks 6


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 10, 2009)

I have Bibleworks 8 and Logos Scholars (not Gold). I find them both very useful for different tasks.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 10, 2009)

I use Logos (4,386 unlocks/resources)
e-Sword (1,388 resources) - FREE
the Word (2,546 resources) - FREE
Word Search (821 resources) - about 250 of which are free
Quick Verse (567 resources) - many available for donation from Ephesians4
Biblesoft - (420+ resources but mainly used for books not available as unlocks in Logos)
Pradis - (51 resources, mainly used for Life Application Commentary)
Puritan/Reformed - (1,600 resources from SWRB)

The quickest program is e-Sword or theWord and the most full featured is Logos.


----------



## ClayPot (Sep 10, 2009)

I use Accordance for Mac.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Sep 10, 2009)

I have BW6


----------



## PresbyDane (Sep 10, 2009)

I have logos but only a "Bible study library version"

If only I had the money for a "Sholars Gold"


----------



## Michael Doyle (Sep 10, 2009)

I have Logos Scholars and ESword


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Sep 10, 2009)

Using Bibleworks 7 at work and Accordance at home.


----------



## jogri17 (Sep 10, 2009)

I won Logos Gold free in a contest and I am not even in seminary yet lol


----------

